# FREE LTT Leather Aroma samples



## judyb

FREE LTT LEATHER AROMA SAMPLE - Offer ends 13th February 2009

Those of you who were are at detailing day on Saturday will have got your free sample of leather aroma.
For all the rest of you we have some to send out to those who email me with their details.

Please email [email protected]
for your sample.

Cheers
Judy


----------



## Jim W

Great stuff! I'm excited already! 

Email sent, thanks.


----------



## ryanuk

email sent


----------



## Needs a clean

Woo Hoo!!! E-Mail sent. :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## NickP

Email sent


----------



## volvokid

I've always wanted a proper leather smell fingers X. Thanks again.


----------



## kenny wilson

Ditto with the email!
Cheers Judy


----------



## Dave Richardson

Thank you, 

email sent
Dave:wave:


----------



## ukimportz

email sent, thanks for the generous offer :thumb:


----------



## daz4311

e-mail sent cheers judy


----------



## tonyflow

Email sent...


----------



## declanswan

Thanks alot judy, email sent, no doubt another brilliant product:thumb::thumb:


----------



## matt strike

email sent, thanks for the offer


----------



## macdo

email sent thanks


----------



## Bigpikle

emailed - thanks


----------



## cactusbob

Email sent, thanks


----------



## Nickos

email sent  Muchos Gracias


----------



## andyb

Mail sent..thank`s for the generous offer.

Andrew


----------



## badly_dubbed

fired off an email for a sample also!


----------



## parish

I got one of those on Saturday and they really do work - except this morning when the temp was -3


----------



## Tricky Red

Email sent. 

Thanks


----------



## chrisc

email sent cheers


----------



## -Stuart W-

email sent. Many thanks.


----------



## kryten14

Email sent  Thanks!


----------



## hallett

email sent - thanks very much :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman

email sent, thanks again judy :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh

If its as good as the leather cleaner, then this is going to be awesome. 

Email Sent, Thanks for the offer!


----------



## dreaddan

Thanks - email sent


----------



## gardian

Thanks for the offer, Email sent!!


----------



## hutchyhutchy

email sent. cheers!


----------



## jasonbarnes

cheers :thumb:


----------



## dewster

Email sent. Thanks


----------



## Antbunt

Also e-mail sent x


----------



## swiftshine

I love free stuff me:thumb:


----------



## rinns

email sent , thanks


----------



## lee9

E-mail sent, thanks.


----------



## NornIron

E.mail sent...thanks Judy :thumb:


----------



## giblet

danka!


----------



## Ollie_Escort

email sent, thanks very much!


----------



## steve from wath

e mail sent
thanks for the offer
cheers :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

email sent, cheers Judy


----------



## a15cro

email sent, hope I am not too late.

Thanks


----------



## robrobc

email sent.

Thanks Judy

Rob


----------



## uk_

email sent


----------



## notsosmall

Email sent thanks


----------



## Alzay

Email sent Thanks


----------



## VixMix

Email sent. Thank you very much for your offer.
V


----------



## taffy

Email sent. Cheers.


----------



## Summit Detailing

email sent....cheers:thumb:


----------



## jimmy_b_84

email sent

Thanks


----------



## martyp

E-Mail sent.

THanks for the great offer! :thumb:


----------



## swampy

E-mail sent.

Thanks for the offer


----------



## Beancounter

email sent, many thanks Judy :thumb:


----------



## mazda3_daveg

Email sent,

Thanks for the offer. Hopefully my search is over!


----------



## ralliart

E-mail sent! 

Many Thanks, for this great offer!


----------



## banditbarron

Fantastic Email sent


----------



## k6gixer

Great offer :thumb:

E-mail sent and thanks Judy 

Mart


----------



## Scotty Pro

Hope I'm not too late for this great offer
thanks Judy


----------



## npinks

Me too 

Hope i'm not too late for a sample


----------



## slickboy

Email sent. Thanks for the offer Judy!


----------



## Mister-Jimbo

:thumb::thumb::thumb:

e-mail sent, ta muchly


----------



## kuro231

Email sent, thanks very much.


----------



## rallyeS2

E-mail sent, Thanks very much


----------



## mark84

Email Sent Thanks very Much


----------



## chris l

E-mail sent thanks very much


----------



## untamed1

Cool email sent to you 

Cant wait to try it out, thank you.


----------



## Ralph Wiggum

*Ltt*

e-mail sent

Thanks in advance


----------



## cpt stirling

Many thanks for the generous offer.


----------



## asjam86

E-mail sent. 


Thank you very much your offer is very kind indeed.

jam


----------



## VIPER

Email sent  Thanks very much, Judy :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## admg1

Email sent!

Thanks for doing this :thumb:


----------



## grant_evans

email sent! :thumb: many thanks

hope this one turns up, the cleaner never arrived


----------



## glenboy

E-mail sent,thanks :thumb:


----------



## judyb

Thanks for the huge response and all the kind comments you have made. All samples will be despatched over the next few days but please bear with us as we have had an unprecendented response to this offer and have hundreds to despatch.
Hopefully you will all enjoy!!

Grant: This will hopefully arrive safe and sound. 
Leather cleaner was not from this company so cannot comment on non delivery.

To all thiose who have asked additional questions about other products in your emails I will get around to responding as soon as possible.

Cheers
Judy


----------



## s2kpaul

sent a email hope there some left to bring back my lovely leather smell in the alfa.


----------



## Paulo

_Thanks Judy,

Look forward to receiving sample and reply to my questions...._


----------



## Burt25

Email sent looking forward to receiving it! Thanks


----------



## VIPER

Mine's just landed on the doormat  

Many thanks, Judy and everyone else involved in organising this - very much appreciated :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## swampy

Mine arrived this morning - smells yummy. Now to clean the interior before making it smell nice.

Thanks to Judy and everyone at LTT


----------



## Lloyd71

Would just like to thank you for this at the meet, has been sat in my car ever since on a small cotton swab. But the smell hasn't left the cotton, it can't be smelled inside the car or even when you get near to the cotton swab.

Any ideas why this would be? It doesn't appear to have worked at all!


----------



## judyb

How much did you put on the cotton pad? It does need several drops. 
Unfortunately some peoples sense of smell is not as strong as others but most people who have tried it have been very impressed with how long it lasts. 
Cheers
Judy


----------



## steveo3002

judy is driiping some on a pad the best way to use it ?

could a few drips be put on the carpet under a seat or something?


----------



## rinns

Does it harm leather in any way? Can I just pour it down the gaps in the seat?
I havnt recieved mine yet so cant look on the bottle to see the does and donts


----------



## judyb

You should not put it directly on to the leather as it is an oil based essence and oils should not be used on finished leather. Use as directed on the packet.

Steve
Yes you can put a few drops on carpet or fabric underneath the seat - this should be fine. Wouldn't put it on carept that can be seen as it may leave an oily stain though. Some people put it in the heater vents (though I am not sure how- maybe someone can help on this) so that the smell permeates when the heater is on.

Cheers
Judy
P.S Thanks for all your kind emails about this product and others in our range


----------



## Ian2468

Thanks very much Judy, hope there is some left :thumb:. Email sent.

Ian


----------



## Antbunt

Thank you Judy.


----------



## s2kpaul

recieved today will try it out on saturday, Does temperature make a difference ? as it like -4 atm


----------



## technics100

Email sent.


----------



## [email protected]

Email sent.:thumb:


----------



## megaboost

Cheers Judy, mine came today, might use it as aftershave


----------



## Orca

Thanks Judy - Mine arrived today. It smells very promising. Thank you ever so much.


----------



## Lloyd71

judyb said:


> How much did you put on the cotton pad? It does need several drops.
> Unfortunately some peoples sense of smell is not as strong as others but most people who have tried it have been very impressed with how long it lasts.
> Cheers
> Judy


I put 5 drops onto the cotton pad and left it resting in one of my cup holders. Nobody who has been in my car since has been able to smell it! (My entire family, 3 of my friends, and a work colleague) It definitely smells in the bottle though. Could it be because I've got an Ambi Pur air freshener unit attached to the vents that could be overpowering it, even though it's been set to 'closed' since I put the cotton pad in?


----------



## Scotty Pro

Thanks Judy
mine came today, smells rather yummy, will try it out tomorrow after a quick detail.


----------



## Tricky Red

Mine arrived too - thanks very much.


----------



## martyp

Received the sample in the mail this morning. Super fast shipping! :thumb: 

Just like to say a big thanks and I look forward to trying it out tomorrow.


----------



## npinks

Thanks arrived today

Wife won't let me use it, the smell of leather is making her sick during this pregnancy

I suppose it will stop her borrowing the car


----------



## Mister-Jimbo

received today, many thanks for such a nice freebie quickly sorted out!

will give it a bash at the weekend as long as it's not snowing! :thumb:


----------



## thurlby12

*Leather sample*

E-mail sent thanks


----------



## Ibi_TME

Email sent 

thanks
Ibi


----------



## Bigpikle

received with thanks :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman

received mine today, thanks Judy :thumb:


----------



## catch the pigeo

:thumb:received many thanks


----------



## dawkinsrover

Thank you Judy, e-mail sent. :wave:


----------



## kryten14

Received mine today...many thanks!!


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Thanks Judy, arrived this morning, the initial sniff was Tcp-ish but the second is clean pure leather, excellent :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002

got mine today thanks


----------



## Ollie_Escort

Recieved mine this morning, just gotta find a car with a leather interior! many thanks!


----------



## andyb

Received this AM...many thanks


----------



## bidderman1969

nice to have leather smell waftingaround the car, many thanks for the free samples, will be getting a spray of it at some point.

also, nice to see actual demo's regarding leathwer cleaning and care, rather than reading a bottle, hence why i spent out on the products, even tho i said i wouldnt be spending any money at the Slough meet, lol.

A1 service from you guys too!


----------



## robrobc

I received mine today so many thanks Judy. :thumb:

Rob


----------



## s2kpaul

Tried this today was quite impressed, It has a chamy leather smell more than seat leather smell :S if you get my drift ?


----------



## ryanuk

got mine 2day,was driving back to mine with it in my coat pocket lid on and in the bag it come with and could smell leather! lol

must be good stuff.... thanks


----------



## Refined Detail

Received today. Thanks 

Smells good! :thumb:


----------



## DJStevieD

Got mine today.

Thank you


----------



## admg1

Got mine today!

Thank you :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed

not got mine yet!

maybe scotland is on strike :lol:


----------



## wilson_let

Got mine today, unfortunatly it had broken! Smells nice though :lol:


----------



## bmw320i

Got mine today, many thanks!


----------



## jasonbarnes

got mine today judy but the little bottle was very nearly empty


----------



## chris l

Got mine today too thanks very much.


----------



## ryanuk

jasonbarnes said:


> got mine today judy but the little bottle was very nearly empty


so was mine,but from what i can make of it you only need a few drops!

so a lil will go along way! oh and it was free  lol


----------



## Den1

e-mail sent...Thank you:driver:


----------



## Nova_Scotia

I have just fitted full vxr interior to my astra and will be on the lookout for cleaning/protecting products , so what better way to start than with free stuff:lol:

e-mail sent.


----------



## mazda3_daveg

Mine has arrived, thanks very much LLT. Very nice smell, I was worried it would be artificial but it really is leather in a bottle. I have used mine in the vents as I find smells last much longer when used there.


----------



## Ian2468

Received my sample today, smells great:thumb:

Thanks very much Judy

Ian


----------



## d3m0n

Judy,

Dont know how i managed to miss this thread, have sent you an email from my work address......hopefully im not too late?

Thanks


----------



## Scorpio

Judyb, I have sent you a couple of emails and pm’s on separate occasions regarding trying a sample of your products, but never seem to get a response?


----------



## judyb

Scorpio - there were no contact details on the PM so could not send out your free sample of leather essence which is what we are dealng with at present. If you would like to send me your contact details I will happily post one out to you.
Cheers

Judy


----------



## [email protected]

Got mine today Judy, smells fantastic, thanks a lot.:thumb:


----------



## dawkinsrover

Received mine today Judy, thank you.


----------



## byrnes

Received mine yesterday, smells very very good. Looking forward to giving this a try.

Thanks L.T.T.!


----------



## vindaloo

Received mine today, many thanks


----------



## Scorpio

judyb said:


> Scorpio - there were no contact details on the PM so could not send out your free sample of leather essence which is what we are dealng with at present. If you would like to send me your contact details I will happily post one out to you.
> Cheers
> 
> Judy


Thanks, I didn't receive any emails back so I was confused.

I will PM again, many thanks.


----------



## mitchellinman

Recieved mine a while back. Thankyou.
Product appears to do what it says-however for the first time I had an allergic reaction to it! It gave me severe headaches even with just one drop on the provided pad.


----------



## Sharpy

Never did get mine and I emailed right at the beginning


----------



## Andy M

Its a gorgeous smell, when you get a whiff of it it is absolutely stunning!

Id definitely consider buying some.

I wouldnt say it smells like Gliptone, its more of a warmer smell, hard to describe!


----------



## Original Poster

Hi Judy, is this offer still running? Very interested in trying this out!


----------



## sanchez

I e-mailed at the start of this thread aswel, Still not recieved anything!!


----------



## judyb

All emails received by us were despatched within a few days of receipt so if you have not received them it is unfortunatley down to Royal Mail.
If you want to resend your details to me (for those that have not received their samples) I will see if we have any left to send out.

Thanks for all your comments. As we expected there is a mixed reaction. Smell is very subjective and everyone has thier own individual take on it. As we have seen some cannot smell anything at all which I think is more to do with their sense of smell than the product itself.


----------



## BENJY

you got any of these left?


----------

